# How are Uzbek Tumblers and Agaran?



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

How do Uzbek Tumblers fly? I am getting some from a guy named John Wiens. He has won the world cup a few times. So these birds will be superior. He has Uzbeck Tumblers, Rollers, and Agaran. I have no clue what Agaran are...can someone shed some light on them? 

The weird thing is, my loft is all mixed up. I have homers, rollers, tumblers, pakistani highflyers, Russion Crack tumblers, turkish crack tumblers, russian crack tumblers (The last two are very rare in Canada, and the would have cost me $300 for a pair, but i did a favor and got some youngsters for free. So as you can tell there's quite a diverse thing going on. And all of them are being kept together so i worry that soon cross breeding might start to happen. That's why i'm building 2 breeding lofts. I'm also getting sold Old german owls, old dutch capuchines, and a pair of Indian Fantails on Friday from the annual winter show here. So guys PLEASEEEE help me with the lofts. I think i'd addicted to pigeons. You know how they say everyone wants to push in that 1 new pair or pigeon well it seems like i want to put a couple dozen pigeons into my lofts. They're not crowded yet since from time to time i do a little check up and give away pigeons i don't need but it's getting quite dramatic here. Finally after 7 years of keeping pigeons i've started to strive for the best. I guess thats what happens when you hit 15 lol. Anyways guys help me with the lofts and information on these 2 breeds.


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

If you ask me that's too many breeds.Have you flown all of your fliers together?some kit well some don't.As far as uzbeks supposedly they fly for hours,and crack tumble from what i've read.But i have yet to speak to some one who guaranteed me on that.I was planning on getting some ,but to me they look like show birds.Let us know how they perform.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Yup way too many breeds, i got a little collection going lol, all my tumblers fly well together though, and my rollers are flown separate, my homers are only let out once in a while 10-40 km's away. Not much  Yep i'll tell you guys how they fly...next year  no more flying now, too many hawks lol


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Gurbir,

You probably have more variety of pigeons than my local zoo here! Are you going to have a pigeon zoo where you show all 200-300 breeds of pigeons?


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Haha i wish bud  But don't have the room for a couple dozen lofts lol. And i have about 14 breeds. But a couple breeds i only have a pair so yeah lol.


----------



## valik1 (Feb 26, 2009)

i have 6 agarani tumblers and they sitting on my uzbek eggs,so happy, going to hach soon


----------



## fantailgyrl (Jul 10, 2010)

*hi there*

i got my uzbecks from a very good performance breeder that breeds nothing but uzbecks i have not flown mine yet but when he flew his for me they are not flock flying birds but like to fly straight up making a popping noise with there wings and then do flips and as they get going the motion kinda gets faster and faster .....im sure they can be show birds as any birds but if they are breed for performance they will perform ....i nose tufted double crested and some that are all three cant wait to fly them neat thing about that bird they can look like a show bird but still be a performance bird too!!


----------



## Fara2287 (Mar 15, 2014)

Most of the Uzbek breeds are performing birds. The very short beaks don't tumble they are strictly show birds. The medium beak birds tumble and fly and the most beautiful pigeons in my opinion  as far as price goes, well, it depends on the color, crests , size of the muffs, how well it tumbles. You could be spending a 1000 bucks for one pair


----------



## benjemon (Mar 28, 2014)

What is crack tumbling?

**you can guess what google had to say**


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

benjemon said:


> **you can guess what google had to say**


Should have used Bing. 

http://www.cichlidlovers.com/birds_baku.htm


----------

